# NBA Finals--Game 3: Heat @ Mavs



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









NBA Finals

Game 3












Mavericks Lead 2-0


Starting Lineups:


vs.


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

We have to at least win 1 game. lol

Home sweet home :cheers:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> We have to at least win 1 game. lol
> 
> Home sweet home :cheers:


Have faith Mr. Durden.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol u guys will win at least 1 at home but i bet u guys wont win all 3 at home


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

idk if anyone has noticed this but in our two games this series vs Dallas we've had 0 yes i said ZERO allyoops to Shaq, usually those are easy points, we got to get some of those tonight, they will get the big fella going.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i think this will get 7 games, both of being undefeated at home...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> idk if anyone has noticed this but in our two games this series vs Dallas we've had 0 yes i said ZERO allyoops to Shaq, usually those are easy points, we got to get some of those tonight, they will get the big fella going.


With the home crowd, you WILL!

:cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> Have faith Mr. Durden.


ok Ms. Sherina :biggrin:


----------



## Jabba1 (May 23, 2006)

The Mavs are an excellent road team, just ask the Spurs. :biggrin: I believe the Mavs will get at least one win out of the next three and return home up 3-2.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The home crowd will definately be giving the Heat a boost tonight. I cant wait.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

mavs 99 heat 93


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heat will pull off two in a row, Dallas wins game 5, Heat win game 6 then it comes down to a hard fought game 7.

......I hope I'm right.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Seems like the Mavericks have Miami's number.

Lets go Heat!


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/9494799

Someone call the karma police. Arranging the parade after 2 games and ANNOUNCING the plans????? I dont care how bad we've been that is not the thing to do.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What are the chances we see some of Simien tonight if Haslem can't go?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Haslem is going, saw it on NBAtv.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Notice what i said before teh symbolisim, first two games 0 ally's not even an attempt, we've already attempted 2 here, 1 resulted into a foul, and th e other resulted into a bucket


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

i dont want to jinx it, but shaq with 2 made ft's. i will say no more...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

that hurts silly foul on shaq, im sure he wishes he could get that back, that should've been a Technical on Dampier for hanigning on the rim..Toine has been way off on everything, man, idk wahts up, hes missing his easy layup's much of htem going out of control, if hes not going to hit his shots i rather have JP in for his defense and 3 pt shooting


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

now that's b.s.! dampier was hanging on that rim too. where's his tech? :curse:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think we got to remember that Toine use to play on this Dallas team, he cant try to do too much


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We;re a few silly plays away from breaking this one to a 12-14 pt lead..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we let them right back into the game 2 pt game, taht took like 30 seconds


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

up 10, shaq "fouls" dirk (i guess you can't come within 6 inches of dirks arm now?). the guy has sucked all series and they give him that call? what a joke. this team has looked like a JV squad all series and we are still down 2-0 and barely winning a game we are dominating. 1/2 the mavs should have fouled out tonight, they've made 8 shots all game and their down 2. sickening. good tech by payton, ref has his head up his *** making a call like that. absolutely sickening.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

HUBIE! that ball "didnt have a prayer" because it was TIPPED you moron


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> HUBIE! that ball "didnt have a prayer" because it was TIPPED you moron


yeah and it didnt have a prayer b/c it wasnt an attempt to put the ball in the hoop


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ahh our FT's are off!! UD misses both, this guy is one of our Best Ft shooters on the team if not the best


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

terry with the 7 step layup, getting 2 shots. i've said this since haslems rookie year, he misses his FT's when it's important.. like EJ.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

jwill is doing some sick passing...


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> yeah and it didnt have a prayer b/c it wasnt an attempt to put the ball in the hoop


nah, it was a shot, dampier tipped it, so it looked like a lob to shaq, and shaq slammed it home. i dont know how they both missed that. these guys are awful i like al michaels and bill walton better. god i can't believe im saying this but i might choose musberger over hubie!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

21 pts in 21 minutes and Wade still says he had a bad half.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Terrible officiating tonight....only reason why the mavs are still in it. 3 touch fouls on wade...a phantom one of shaq...a tech while the other guy gets off with the same thing. Wade gets called 2 times last game for his hop step and terry is taking 3 and a hop and nothing. This could be a 15-20 pt game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat are more active in this game, im seeing players moving around unlike before where they would just stand still like a bunch of idiots and watch one guy dribble. pretty good half but we made too many mental mistakes. time to finish off these fools in the 2nd.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

maswe12 said:


> Terrible officiating tonight....only reason why the mavs are still in it. 3 touch fouls on wade...a phantom one of shaq...a tech while the other guy gets off with the same thing. Wade gets called 2 times last game for his hop step and terry is taking 3 and a hop and nothing. This could be a 15-20 pt game


well this being only a 9 pt instead of a 15-20 pt lead is our fault IMO not the refs, whether our fouls were touch or w/e they were fouls, IMO had we not had some sloopy turnovers, we'd be up 15-20.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

at least we arnt down at half, and usually we win if we're up at half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> *Heat are more active in this game*, im seeing players moving around unlike before where they would just stand still like a bunch of idiots and watch one guy dribble. pretty good half but we made too many mental mistakes. time to finish off these fools in the 2nd.


Yeah, somtiems we're a little to active that leads to turnovers but i rather be more active then non


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> Terrible officiating tonight....only reason why the mavs are still in it. 3 touch fouls on wade...a phantom one of shaq...a tech while the other guy gets off with the same thing. Wade gets called 2 times last game for his hop step and terry is taking 3 and a hop and nothing. This could be a 15-20 pt game


yeah, refs have sucked all season.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

their ahead, we just dont want this as bad as they do, atleast it seems like it


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> yeah, refs have sucked all season.


exactly why we got to play around it


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dirk had position when shaq was already in motion? another pathetic call


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> dirk had position when shaq was already in motion? another pathetic call


yeah and its funny that Mike Breen as just pretty much a comintator points it out but Hubie doesnt as former coach..


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> their ahead, we just dont want this as bad as they do, atleast it seems like it


yep, Dallas ain't layin down. We look lethargic afet the half


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dallas doesn't make shots. they didnt in the first half and they were only down two at one point. that's why i say, look out if they actually start making shots. this quarter they have made some, and now they're up. the refs keep them in it no matter how good we play.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im sorry but haslem has to take a seat. i love the guy, but he's hurt and has no confidence in his shot. time for Shaq/Zo lineup! and im begging for DA to get a couple of minutes here and there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thtas the Walker we all want to see..I got to take UD's advice and buy a Udonis jersey, i was goign to but this is Reebok's last year so i want to wait for the Addidas ones to come out, but how about the sacrafice hes going through, gotta love that guy


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> im sorry but haslem has to take a seat. i love the guy, but he's hurt and has no confidence in his shot. time for Shaq/Zo lineup! and im begging for DA to get a couple of minutes here and there.


no way, we need his defnse on Dirk, the guys a warrior we know hes going to be out their, he possibly woulda been out their last game aroudn the end had it been closer..


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Thtas the Walker we all want to see..I got to take UD's advice and buy a Udonis jersey, i was goign to but this is Reebok's last year so i want to wait for the Addidas ones to come out, but how about the sacrafice hes going through, gotta love that guy


If Walker keeps playing like this he just might get a few new fans. I like his aggressiveness, his issue is just getting his drives under control. So far tonight it seems that he's doing just that.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

this is sad, we dont desreve to win the championship. complete garbage in the Finals


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we have to get DA or posey in to defend these shooters - they have no inside game. it's not surprising they are making shots, they were due. it's just upsetting because we should have been up 15-20 at half. the turning point was the shaq "foul" on dirk, lead went from 10 to 2 after that debacle.
haslem missed 4 staight free throws, he needs to take a seat.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Man, they're in control of this game in our house, this is definitely not good. Miami is beginning to look like they don't have what it takes to stay up on Dallas for the better part of a game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dallas has the lead, we need to take Walker out for some Def, we need soem stops thats where it starts, im not trying to pick on walker, its just that his man has scored a few in a row now..This series reminds me a lot like series form like last year when we played teams like New Jersey adn washington and when they would go hot we had this sudden poise that would let us stay in the game and we'd take the lead and stun the otehr teams crowd, that usually happend b/c we were jsut a better team then the other team, and im afraid that may just be the case, usually when we're better and a team tries to come back on us we suddenly get a few stops and baskets to pull away, im not seeing that here


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

I will say it over and over and over and over. Riley NEEDS to open up his bench. Why the f*** isn't DA playin?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

at least give us an exciting Finals, but no...they dont want to play. ****ing ridicolous


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

MOHeat said:


> I will say it over and over and over and over. Riley NEEDS to open up his bench. Why the f*** isn't DA playin?


thats what im waiting for


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

what great is that since they can tackle shaq to prevent a dunk, he fell into wade, his knee is shot and we have no chance now.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

because DA is washed up. I'm glad he isnt playing...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

1 quarter left to pretty much save our season, odds of coming back from 3-0 are way to unlikely espically the way we've played, and we're clearly in trouble tonight down by 9 w/ one qtr left


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Miami just can't stop Dallas on defense and it's driving me nuts. Their jump shooters are hitting everything and guys like Dampier are cleaning up well. We have no chance of winning if we don't put pressure on the outside and allow scrubs like Dampier to control the paint.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dallas and miami are shooting the same % from the field and we're down 9 at home. outrebounding dallas 40-27. nba is hilarious.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

abwowang said:


> because DA is washed up. I'm glad he isnt playing...


And payton isn't?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we're down by 9, that means we'll have to atleast score 10 more points then them this qtr to win the game..


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

love to see good old ken mauer, the man we were 0-8 against in 2003. 0-3 in this years playoffs, soon to be 0-4


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> 1 quarter left to pretty much save our season, odds of coming back from 3-0 are way to unlikely espically the way we've played, and we're clearly in trouble tonight down by 9 w/ one qtr left


We just can't get swept


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

this f'ing stringbean flopper devin harris flies 30 feet across the court if you tap him . always gets the call


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Dampier lookin like a star out there versus our d


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

HOW IS THAT not a FOUL ON DAMPIER FOR REACHING IN!!!!! omg this sucks


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm, gp on dirk....it's gettin ugly folks


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

it's a commercial but we just got called for another moving screen


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wheres udonis pat?? The guys kept us in it all game w/ his hustle. down by 12 w/ 8 min left. I dont think Pat made the right subs thsi series, Avery johnson out coached him, but in the end it comes down to the players, and they outplayed us


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> it's a commercial but we just got called for another moving screen


*LMFAO*, this is startin to hurt


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

This is just extremely difficult to watch. We can't get ANYTHING going on offense and are turning the ball over every other possession. Meanwhile, Dallas is calm, collected, and is executing every time down the floor. I'd dearly like to see a Miami run to take this game but it's seriously looking like Dallas is the better team.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Smart time out by AJ


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i hope Pat doesnt tinker too much with the team this offseason. he should improve it and not tear it down completely again


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Wow.. we suck even in front of our own fans.. how disgraceful. The Heat should be seriously ashamed of themselves. I don't see anything other than a sweep in this series. **** it, they mine as well just give Dallas the trophy right now. I would be all for that. At least we wouldn't have to see our team suffer.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i hope Pat doesnt tinker too much with the team this offseason. he should improve it and not tear it down completely again


Yeah, I agree. We've gotten really far this year, but we do need some more perimeter defenders.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Wow.. we suck even in front of our own fans.. how disgraceful. The Heat should be seriously ashamed of themselves. I don't see anything other than a sweep in this series. **** it, they mine as well just give Dallas the trophy right now. I would be all for that. At least we wouldn't have to see our team suffer.


Damn, I feel your pain, f*** I feel it


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno about you guys, but im not watching next game. whats the point? i missed school tonight to watch heat basketball. instead i got ****.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Now wait a damm minute!! 5 point game all of a sudden....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Now wait a damm minute!! 5 point game all of a sudden....


dont worry, thats as far as we are gonna get. 

im gonna tell whats gonna happen after the time out....

-Heat stop being active

-Heat turnovers

-No defense

-Mavs hit 9 shots in a row + win


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

no exaggeration, dirl travels EVERY time he puts the ball on the floor lol


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


*IS DA MAN!!!!!*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

If the heat win, im going to eat crow all night


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> If the heat win, im going to eat crow all night


bro, I'll be eatin with ya


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

please credit mr. james posey with that assist
up 2 baby 9.3 left


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Holy ****.... GP with a HUGE shot. Up 97-95 with 9.3 seconds to go... we can do this. This is great.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dirk choke-a-witski
GP changed the face of this series


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Open up the cabinets and file this one under "Classic"


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^im gonna do just that


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

awesome game by Wade. lets see if the Heat will show up for 48 minutes next game


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

omg

incredible

i cant even type right now


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Wow.. we suck even in front of our own fans.. how disgraceful. The Heat should be seriously ashamed of themselves. I don't see anything other than a sweep in this series. **** it, they mine as well just give Dallas the trophy right now. I would be all for that. At least we wouldn't have to see our team suffer.




do all heat fans give up on them this quickly???


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

omg WADE.... lol crazy but shaqs wife was lookin HAWT..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> do all heat fans give up on them this quickly???


hes not even a heat fan.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

DWAAAAYNE WAAADE!!

hell yeah, GP's 2 points could not have come at a more pivotal point in this series, and dirks missed FT has brought this series right back to life within the space of 10 second.
great game by dwayne, he sure as hell wasnt giving up.. how many did he end up with in the 4th?

anyway congrats miami fans, headin to game 4 with some momentum now, puled a victory out yo *** lol. good to see though, and i still think and hope you guys will take the championship

peace


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Very Jordan Like, all it takes is some Heart..


----------



## g_leilani0111 (Aug 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> If the heat win, im going to eat crow all night


do you want some hot sauce for that? :biggrin: 

i must say we came back, but it wasn't exactly like i would've liked it. what's been our problem throughout the season has been consistency, particularly from one quarter to the next. we came back because of some thoughtful plays but things like excessive turnovers need to be dealt with more.

the mavs are really doing a great job all around and we need to try harder to contain them. nonetheless, congrats boys. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We wanted it bad enough Just at the RIGHT TIME, a few sec's and that game coulda been out of our hands


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> do all heat fans give up on them this quickly???


well when you keep getting blowned out in dallas and you are down 13 in the 4th qt in your house what do you expect? this comeback was not expected


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

D Wade's game tonight reminded me a little of Dirk's 50 pt game vs PHX. He just wouldn't let the Heat lose.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

SMDre said:


> D Wade's game tonight reminded me a little of Dirk's 50 pt game vs PHX. He just wouldn't let the Heat lose.


drik didnt have 5 fouls.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yeah baby! What! What! D Wade to the rescue. Now lets do that 2 more times. I almost feel bad for dissing Payton after the huge jumper. I think that might be the first clutch shot i've seen Payton make in a Heat uni. Was a big one, props. Also to Shaq. Poor game (with the TOs) but those 2 made FTs saved us.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> drik didnt have 5 fouls.


Keyword: "a little."


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> hes not even a heat fan.


I'm not even a Heat fan? Hmm.... ok, so you expected they'd come back from that horrendous showing?! Please.. of course I'm a fan, I'm a HUGE fan, but seriously, who could've pictured this?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> I'm not even a Heat fan? Hmm.... ok, so you expected they'd come back from that horrendous showing?! Please.. of course I'm a fan, I'm a HUGE fan, but seriously, who could've pictured this?


i know i didnt, which is why im eating a big fat juicy crow right now


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anybody listening to shaq here?

he is really hard on himself. He says he went back to shooting ft's, like "when he was a good player". Yikes, he sounds so out of it, out of his usual demeanor


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

CAW CAW!!


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> i know i didnt, which is why im eating a big fat juicy crow right now


Be sure to save some wing for me :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> anybody listening to shaq here?
> 
> he is really hard on himself. He says he went back to shooting ft's, like "when he was a good player". Yikes, he sounds so out of it, out of his usual demeanor


that is not good. loosing confidence in your self


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Be sure to save some wing for me :biggrin:


dont worry LOL


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

"I felt like i was watching Michael Jordan"-Scottie Pippen


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

blh and moheat, here are some left overs


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Gary ****ing Payton.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Gary ****ing Payton.


he actually made a jump shot


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Gary ****ing Payton.


It is amazing that after all he has accomplished, that the biggest shot of his career comes when he is a role player.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> well when you keep getting blowned out in dallas and you are down 13 in the 4th qt in your house what do you expect? this comeback was not expected




i dunno i come from being a celtics fan whos team (with antoine) came back from 21 down in the 4th quarter against the nets in the ECF...so personally i dont give up on anyone until the buzzer sounds...sure the comeback wasnt expected but as a fan one should not start ragging on their own team before the game is even over


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

it's 1:39 AM Eastern time and nickrock is still smiling :biggrin:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> anybody listening to shaq here?
> 
> he is really hard on himself. He says he went back to shooting ft's, like "when he was a good player". Yikes, he sounds so out of it, out of his usual demeanor


He should be talking like that. He needs alittle more humble in his diet. Always making nicknames for himself, etc. Shaq hasn't been Shaq since 2002. Dude needs to get his act together.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I just got home from tootsie's, as soon as the final buzzer went off all of the strippers got completly naked and started running around, it was nuts. lol, GO HEAT


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol go mavs


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

i've been rootin for heat since the begining. i love Zo and Payton.. im so glad payton finally justified my cheering for him 

he hasnt been contributing much at all... but he finally came through


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> blh and moheat, here are some left overs


I'll take mine w/ mustard


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> i dunno i come from being a celtics fan whos team (with antoine) came back from 21 down in the 4th quarter against the nets in the ECF...so personally i dont give up on anyone until the buzzer sounds...sure the comeback wasnt expected* but as a fan one should not start ragging on their own team before the game is even over*


ill start ragging on any team that isnt showing any heart or urgency in the game, especially when you have lost 2 in a row by wide margins. my comments were made when the Heat were 13 points down in the 4th qt. after that, i think the team went online bbb.net and read what i said, so that motivated them to win. lol


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

The Heat may have won but the criticisms levied against them are still valid and need addressing if we're to put up a good fight in the Finals. Miami's defense needs to be WAY more consistent and we need to take care of the ball a lot better.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anybody else who was at the game last night............

WOW!

I've never seen such a great finish to a game and the way the crowd rallied behind the team...the atmosphere in the AAA was amazing


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anybody else who was at the game last night............
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I've never seen such a great finish to a game and the way the crowd rallied behind the team...the atmosphere in the AAA was amazing


dang i really wish i coulda been tehre..SD, did you get the memo to chant that Hallelof thing when Dirk was at hte line, i didnt relaly hear anyone yelling it in the AAA building..


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Met Mark Cuban last night and this guy was more upset about the loss last night than his team. He is actually taller than me which actually shocks me. The team went on a food binge to help deal with the loss. Avery Johnson really is a military child this man never smiles. One young point guard for the MAvs whose name I will not mention(you figure it out) was overheard saying that Miami was apiece of $hit for only winning by two points, at which time someone told him, a win is a win and coming back from a 13 point deficit with 4 mins to go is a cause for concern for the Mavs.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> dont worry, thats as far as we are gonna get.
> 
> im gonna tell whats gonna happen after the time out....
> 
> ...



Crow? :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Met Mark Cuban last night and this guy was more upset about the loss last night than his team. He is actually taller than me which actually shocks me. The team went on a food binge to help deal with the loss. Avery Johnson really is a military child this man never smiles. One young point guard for the MAvs whose name I will not mention(you figure it out) was overheard saying that Miami was apiece of $hit for only winning by two points, at which time someone told him, a win is a win and coming back from a 13 point deficit with 4 mins to go is a cause for concern for the Mavs.


 Wait-Harris or Terry. They're both young and they both play point.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wait-Harris or Terry. They're both young and they both play point.[/QUOTE
> 
> Not the one with the big head. lol


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Flash is the Future said:
> 
> 
> > Wait-Harris or Terry. They're both young and they both play point.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Just notice that leading up to this game, some of the same questions were being asked of our team - hopefully we respond the same way!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

man, having flashback right now!

geez, i really ate crow big time in this thread


----------

